# Pi bike



## tallbikes (10 Mar 2019)

What do you make of the pi bike?


----------



## rikki (10 Mar 2019)

Perfect for riding around in circles.


----------



## flake99please (10 Mar 2019)

I’m sure Vernon would have approved.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Mar 2019)

As a design exercise it's interesting but cyclists are a traditional bunch so won't gain much acceptance. 
A few more details from the OP would be good to know. Is it a race bike?


----------



## Sharky (10 Mar 2019)

As a piece of art - brilliant

As a bike, does not seem to be any adjustability for rider position and I can't see any chain tension mechanism for the fixed gear.


----------



## mickle (10 Mar 2019)

Looks like it would be a piece of cake to ride.


----------



## stewie griffin (10 Mar 2019)

22/7 gearing?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2019)

I think it would give a transcendental ride.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (10 Mar 2019)

Out of 10 I would give it 3.141592653


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (10 Mar 2019)

This would appear to be suggesting that all cyclists are or should be of the same (identical) proportions.

I think that that would be a future bit of phenomenal genetic engineering.

Irrational or brain dead/no brainer comes into play here.


----------

